# New pictures, November 12th



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hello gang, 

Thought I would take the time to post some current pictures of my 3 pigeons and just let you all know that the trio is doing wonderfully (knock on wood) Ricky and Eggbert, the two black pigeons have gone through their moult nearly entirely. However, Lucy, the hen is just in the middle of hers. She had become quite the egg laying machine over the summer, laying every single month and without a mate. Her moult was delayed due to this and she has finally stopped laying and getting on with the business of shedding her feathers. Also, this explains why she doesn't look quite as "dapper" as her father and brother


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Continuing...




























and finally, Eggbert....Daddy pigeon. He isn't so easy to photograph and quite ansy at times. I would take more of him but he just hates having his picture taken and is quite difficult at times


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Such big and beautiful birds, Brad! Thanks for the photos.

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Brad,

I always enjoy looking at pics of your birds, they are so unique and beautiful!

I especially enjoy the look on Lucy's face. She is so precious!


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Your birds are absolutely stunning Brad.  
Thanks so much for 'sharing' them with us.  

Cindy


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Brad

I always enjoy seeing Ricky, Lucy and Eggbert. Lucy's markings and color is beautiful. Are you going to break down and get Eggbert a mate?


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Ricky and Lucy have certainly matured nicely! Beautiful coloration on both birds. Good to see that Eggbert is doing well, also.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

THANKS, BRAD!! *(I absolutely ADORE those birds of yours! Have to whisper because I don't want to hurt Squeaks' feelings! Sure would like to have one...)*

You tell Eggbert that he is QUITE the HANDSOME one and should not be "shy" (no pun intended!)

GREAT PICTURES!!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I love your birds, Brad. 
They are so beautiful.

Reti


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

They are beautiful brad! That's one happy healthy flock you have there, anyone would be happy to have pidgies like yours in their flock


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Brad, thanks for sharing some current pictures of your little flock.

They are so striking and majestic looking....just beautiful!

Linda


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

What unique and gorgeous birds. Thanks for sharing their pictures with us.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

What Cuties, Brad! Is the last picture of Eggbert?

Feather


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

Brad I love you chubby pijies, they look so cool and friendly  Give them big kisses in the neck for me  

Suz.


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

Awww what adorable pigeons!  

Are those runts?


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Thank you everyone for the nice comments on my pigeons These pictures weren't the greatest actually, but I figured I hadn't posted any pictures of my birds in a long time. As well, I wanted everyone to know that things are going well for the 3 of them and since Henny died. I will try to get some better pictures down the road.

Thanks again folks

P.S. I'm really not sure if or when I will be getting another mate for Eggbert, Maggie. It's really a bigger undertaking and worry than I guess I'm ready to deal with right now. I'll give them kisses for you Suz, lol....I always do anyway


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Eggbert is so beautiful!!! Never seen a more georgous bird. What kind is he? I just love the colors in him.

Cindy


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

The coloring on those feathers! They're so beautiful. Who says big isn't beautiful? They haven't seen these babes.


----------



## piney_creek (Jun 5, 2006)

Very pretty birds!

PINEY


----------



## bevslape (Jul 22, 2005)

Brad, great pictures of great pigeons!


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Brad, Your pijjies are really beautiful. I love the colors the way they go on your one pijjie, just beautiful.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Thanks again everyone for the comments 




Feather said:


> Is the last picture of Eggbert?
> Feather


 Yep, that's Eggbert in the very bottom picture




christina11 said:


> Are those runts?


 Yes, Christina, my pigeons are runts.



naturegirl said:


> Eggbert is so beautiful!!! Never seen a more georgous bird. What kind is he? Cindy


 Hi Cindy, that's actually Lucy with all the reds, rusts, browns, greys, whites etc. She is the daughter of Eggbert and they are giant runt pigeons


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi Brad,

Great pictures of your beautiful birds! Thanks for sharing.

Lindi


----------



## dekebrent (Jun 17, 2005)

Brad -- Great pix of very cute birds.


----------



## cooingsosweetly (Apr 3, 2005)

*giant runts!!!*

i could tell they were runts by the "we mean business!" look in their cute little eyes! it has been verified!!They look so serious, yet i know there is a soft, fluffy gentle little cooing cutie beneath that stern facade. I assume due to the size, they coo more deeply as well. it must sound beautiful. I just love when people post pictures of their pigeons! Too bad we cant post their voices, so tender and soft. every bird is unique in their own way, with their own colour pattern and their own coo.


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Hi Brad,
Your Ricky, Lucy & Eggbert are beautiful, sweet- looking birds.
Jesse isn't camera-shy, but sometimes his Mommy takes too long with the shot, so we have a few pictures of just his feet flying by.

Phyll


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Absolutely stunning pigeons Brad. I think you need _one more _to help balance out the equation there.


----------

